# Dovetail Key Jig



## MoHawk (Mar 26, 2011)

The jig I've been using with my router to cut dovetail keys in mitered joint boxes recently broke. I've wanted to build a jig for use with my trim router so I thought this would be a good time to get started. I used AutoCAD for 30 years as an engineer and have been learning SketchUP. Here is the dovetail key jig I designed in SketchUp. It will be made from 1/4" Hardboard for the plate the router slides on and for the clamping bases. The side will be made from 1/2" Birch Ply or MDF.
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=5e1aa2958b05413ed65ce245ab1b520e


----------

